# Swap: Pannier Rack Silver for Black



## wesfoster (20 Nov 2015)

I've got a silver pannier rack that is quite like to swap for a black one if anyone is up for that in the Manchester area so that it matches my bike a little better.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Nov 2015)

happy to oblige. do you have a picture of yours? make, model? 
I have a couple, some with wear marks etc, others for bikes with disk brakes etc.

But, and this is the but, I'm not sure when I am next over in Failsworth. But I am at Wythenshawe hospital a couple of times in the near future including this Wednesday and Monday 14th December (which would probably be better for me). Not knowing where in Manchester you are (given your location under your avatar says Hull !)


----------



## cyberknight (21 Nov 2015)

Spray paint it ?


----------



## wesfoster (25 Nov 2015)

Sorry haven't had chance to get on in a couple of days.



cyberknight said:


> Spray paint it ?


I was going to originally but I've just never gotten around to it, now the weather seems to have descended so getting a dry day (I don't particularly have the space anyway) could take forever.

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I'm not going to pretend it's in the best nick - and not a brand that I know. Says r.s.p. on the top. Seems to be a solid build though - I've used it for lugging a fair bit of stuff including camping trips and never had any problems. In the images it seems to have come up more rusty than it is because of the flash - it's got scratches and wear but is still in good shape, only the nuts are rusted at the top. Let me know if you're still interested - I'm in Fallowfield, I don't mind cycling up to Failsworth - whatevers easiest.












Pannier1



__ wesfoster
__ 25 Nov 2015


















Pannier2



__ wesfoster
__ 25 Nov 2015


















Pannier3



__ wesfoster
__ 25 Nov 2015


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Nov 2015)

Do you know what width the metal is? That is my only real requirement. I don't want to have to swap the lugs in and out on our panniers for different sized bars. Currently they are all the same size. Choices are 8mm or 11mm. It's only the top ones that the panniers hang off that are the issue. 

Currently I don't have a set date for being over other than chainsaws* Christmas day

*my tablet had a wonderful sense of humor when it comes to predictive text!

I'll need a few days to get to the various racks we have a photo them for you but I'm pretty certain I have something suitable. 

If it helps I'm over in Wythenshawe (at the hospital) on Monday 14th in the afternoon? And I suspect we'll be over in Failsworth the following weekend as well but there is nothing on paper yet. Or it can be anywhere along the M60 route if it helps.


----------



## wesfoster (4 Dec 2015)

Sorry (again)just been swamped lately. Monday 14th is good in Wythenshawe if still possible. 
Unfortunately wouldn't be able to tell you - I don't have anything to measure with at the minute


----------

